# RichFaces: JSF-Lifecycle / Validierung



## Fledermaus (8. Sep 2008)

hallo,

_Ziel:_
Einbindung von 2 gänzlich von einander unabhängigen 'rich:suggestionbox'-en auf einer jsf-Seite. Keines der Suggestion-Input Felder (suggBox1 u. suggBox2) darf leer sein, d.h. beide h:inputText-Felder required="true".

_Problem:_
Benutzer füllt suggBox1 aus (suggBox2 noch leer). Bereits während Dateneingabe in suggBox1 triggert der Validator -> 'suggBox2'; Eingabe erforderlich.

_Challenge:_
wie kann man realisieren, dass der Validator erst bei Abschicken des gesamten form triggert? rich:suggestionBox-en sind AJAX-Komponenten. suggBox1 soll auf keinen Fall den Validator für suggBox2 auslösen.

Eine Idee wie man hier vorgeht?
Danke im Vorhinein!


----------



## Fledermaus (16. Sep 2008)

gar niemand eine Ahnung wie man den Validation-Zeitpunkt von AJAX-Komponenten beeinflussen kann? 
sobald die rich:suggestionbox einen Input kriegt, wird der JSF-Lifecycle (inkl. Validation) der gesamten Seite angestoßen.

Man müsste also irgendwie die Validierung auf diese eine AJAX-Komponente beschränken - nur wie :bahnhof:


----------



## maki (16. Sep 2008)

Schreib dir eine Methode in der ManagedBean zur Validierung und nutze kein required="true" attribut.


----------

